# Roof Strength On Outback



## nicdem (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi,

I noticed not the 2017 Outback TT, that is says it uses plywood in the roof, but doesn't list the thickness. On the Diamond model, it lists 3/8 thickness and says it's fully walkable. Any thoughts? Does anyone know the actual thickness of the plywood on the TT? We live in an are where we get a lot of snow, so load is definitely a concern.

Thanks


----------



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)

I have a 2017 outback. The roof seems pretty strong but there is still some deflection when walking on it. I would assume it would take a lot of snow to cave in the roof. not likely in my opinion. However, in the past, I have always broomed the snow off the roof of our travel trailers. For one, I don't like the extra weight on the roof, but maybe more importantly for me, I don't like the idea of where that snow is gonna go when it melts. big piles of melting snow find different paths than just rain. It may find a path into the trailer. Or maybe I'm just paranoid but I sleep better with a cleared roof. We are in the north east. We get up to 2' of snow at a time on occasion.


----------



## nicdem (Oct 19, 2016)

We live just outside of Buffalo and get some pretty bad lake effect. We try to keep our roof clear due, but sometimes it really piles up. We had 7.5 feet in 4 days a couple of years ago. So even if it doesn't state fully walkable, you can go up there and walk one for cleaning and maintenance purposes?


----------



## nicdem (Oct 19, 2016)

Robert, thank you for your response. Which model out back do you have? It seems like the diamond version has a slightly heavier roof.


----------



## brentp (Feb 5, 2016)

OP - thought you might want to be aware of the following. When I was looking at the difference between the 2016 Terrain and the 2017 Ultra light models, two of the changes I noted that Keystone made was to moved from steel to aluminum roof trusses, and they also took out some of the curve in the vaulted ceiling on the inside. Not sure if, or how much, curve was taken out of the roof side of the trusses, but it is possible some was as the overall height has been reduced.

Not saying the 2017 roofs are weaker (or stronger) than the prior models, . . . but both of the above changes could impact the amount of load the roof can hold. I also believe the 2016 and prior models were considered 'walkable', but as you noted it doesn't state that for the ultra lights. I don't believe it said that for the prior models either, but it was generally accepted they that they were.

I know this doesn't help you get an answer. You might want to get up on one and test it before that white stuff flies. 

That said, I can tell you the Terrain roof feels very solid to me (I am ~250lbs), especially if you walk on the trusses. Between trusses there is only a slight amount of deflection.


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

I have a 2016 Outback 325BH. I figure its roof is constructed just like the rest, so it probably isn't any different than yours.

Mine feels pretty sturdy when walking on it. I have done it many times. 
Mi am in the process of installing a 3rd ac unit in the bunkhouse so I am seeing first-hand how the roof is built.

The trusses are aluminum, span width-wise and are on 16" centers. I haven't verified, but the roof appears to be 3/8" ISB, which is pretty standard.

Based on this, and the fact that the span is only like 8', I think it could carry a pretty big load of snow. Remember, snow is spread out and carried by the whole roof system and not one small spot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reedebr (Dec 17, 2016)

I contacted Keystone factory rep and asked if my 2016 210URS has a walkable roof, the answer was "it has a fully walkable roof". I have yet to go up there but I have been sweeping some snow off when it gets high just in case.


----------



## Northland Rver (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the information. Purchased my Outback last fall but won't go on the roof until this spring. Never very comfortable with climbing up there, but it's necessary I suppose.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Necessary, yes. I've been using 2 small sheets of 3/8" plywood, cut about 2'x4', as load distributors. I set one down, crawl up on to it, then set the other one in the direction I want to go move on to it, and so on. It is a pain but less so than a damaged roof. I don't Ike the amount of flex I get in the roof panels between the joists so this helps spread my weight. Just a thought if you want. YMMV!


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Agreed, no uncontrolled sharp poky things on the roof!


----------

